# Saving in Dubai



## PBT (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi. My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai in the next few months. We will be provided with accommodation. In addition, utilities, medical, dental, and life insurance will be paid for by the company. On a monthly salary of approximately AED25K, how much can we estimate to save? 

We figure our main expenses will be (1) car loan (regular sedan/SUV) (2) groceries (3) cell phones and internet (4) going out (average once a week). It would be really helpful to also get an idea of how much all this would cost on average every month. 

Thank you!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Car loan would be something around 2000 - 2500... for cheaper cars it would be much cheaper.
groceries is highly dependable on the size of the family and how much will you spend... all the ways it can be 1000 up to 3000... I'm single and my groceries is around 1000...
Cell phone... around 300 each... internet 300 for the slow one...
going out: something around 150 per head every time... it can be much less (coffee in costa is around 20)... 
25K is good.


----------

